# Calling all small dog breeed owners: Q & a



## sweetmazzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Wondering if you care to share info about your small dog breeds? We can learn from each other and get a good idea what works for small breed dogs...

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

2. How much do they weigh?

3. How old is your dog?

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
=====================================================

1. Bichon-poo mix---Girl

2. 5 months old

3. She is currently 9 lbs

4. I feed her snacks in the morning, and her main meal at night. About 1 cup of dry dog food and about 1 tbsp of wet food/ beef rolls.

5. Doing very well on: NATURAL BALANCE Potato and Duck & Natural balance turkey food roll. 

6. The worst food: DELI FRESH chicken and rice----she had soft, runny, greasy poop. Her stomach was also churning and making strange growly noises, even though she loves the taste.

7. Solid Gold sea meal; Natural balance potato & duck biscuit treats; occasional 1-2 tsp of low fat cottage cheese/ yogurt.

8. Tear stains and maybe some skin allergies.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? 
2 Chihuahuas - 1 boy 1 girl

2. How much do they weigh? 
boy 6 lbs. - girl 3-4 lbs.

3. How old is your dog? 
boy 2.5 years - girl 2 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? 
TONS! Free feed kibble (Innova Small Bites), raw lamb or hamburger mixed with calcium supplement and pureed peas at dinner or sardines, plain organic yogurt at lunch or sometimes raw egg yolk. Treats for training = chicken jerkey (Dogswell)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) 
This diet. They seem to do fantastic on it. They had lots of digestive and hair loss issues on other foods (most dog foods)

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Beneful 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? 
Sometimes berries or other fruit or steamed veggies. They also get dried beef tendon to chew on

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) 
None. Shiny coats, soft and silky. Tons of energy! No tear staining or teeth issues. A miracle for a Chi. They are still young though.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

Beavis is a neutered male Pekingese.

2. How much do they weigh?

About 18 pounds. He's a monster of a Peke!

3. How old is your dog?

Approximately 4 years. He's a rescue, so it's a guesstimate.

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

I feed twice daily, about 3/4 cup dry per day (free feed), and about 4 tablespoons canned twice daily, and 2 baby carrots twice daily.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

He gets Chicken Soup dry, and I alternate between Science Diet canned and Canidae canned. 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 

Deli Fresh. He did fine on it, but the smell turned my stomach.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

Baby carrots, milkbone marrow bones for treats, and (hangs head in shame) the occassional piece of a Beggin Strip. One strip makes for about a dozen or more treats.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)

Absolutely none at all. He only has one eye, but that was due to an injury, not health problem.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? Schnauzer/chihuahua--girl

2. How much do they weigh? Around 10 pounds

3. How old is your dog? 9 months, 1 year on november 8th

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? About 3/4 wellness twice a day, and soem treats and snacks inbetween. Some occasonal wet food.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Wellness Puppy, she has to switch to adult once she turns 1 =]

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Nothing, she's been on the same food since she was little.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? She sometimes gets eggs in the morning, fruits and veggies.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) None


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
male min pin

2. How much do they weigh?
16 pounds (he's also 16 inches tall, so he's not fat  )

3. How old is your dog?
almost 2

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
1/2 cup of dry and 1/3 can of wet once a day

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
solid gold dry and wellness or merrick canned

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
iams, he was on it as a puppy and had to switch him over to a better food when we got him

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
1/2 tablespoon of yogurt and 1/2 tablespoon of canned pumpkin. i also occasionally give him bits of meat, carrots, or potato in with his food

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
none really. corn allergy (gives him dandruff). unless you want to count his behavioral problems which he's on antianxiety meds for.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

2 papillon spayed females both 8 years old, 1 pomeranian (???) mix spayed female 3 years old

2. How much do they weigh? Paps = 9 and 7.5 pounds, pom mix 13 pounds

3. How old is your dog? 8 years and 3 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? Normally raw 1.5 ounces 2x/day, if kibble with petsitter 1/4 cup 2x per day each

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)Solid Gold Barking at the Moon and Evo red meat

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Nutro

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? Anything that is going south soon in the fridge...yogurt, cheese, fruit, vegt
raw egg split amongst them 2x per week

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) one pap has sensitivity to all grains, one pap has moderate tear staining, pom mix is picky eater on kibble


----------



## TMTAngus (Jun 25, 2008)

sweetmazzy said:


> Wondering if you care to share info about your small dog breeds? We can learn from each other and get a good idea what works for small breed dogs...
> 
> 1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
> Toy Machester Terrier, Male
> ...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Shih Tzu. Neutered Male
2. How much do they weigh?
14-15 pounds

3. How old is your dog?
Turns 3 years old Oct. 31 (I pegged his age when I got him so it's just a guess)

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Once a day. 3/4 cup of Wellness core fish (dry)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
The Wellness has been the best quality and has been working very well.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Some colorful crap brand at Petsmart when I first brought him home. I needed enough to feed him a couple days before I sent him off to a rescue.. I was just try to set him up with a Shih Tzu rescue and I ended up adopting him. That's when I started buying better and better foods.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Occasional fish oil, but now that he's on a fished base food it's not needed.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Haha. He has allergies, inward turned eye lids, anal glad problems, prone to ear infections.. we've been through a lot in the last year.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Shih Tzu/Poodle mix

2. How much do they weigh?
23 ish pounds

3. How old is your dog?
almost 10 years old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
2x a day, dry, 1/2 a cup (twice, so 1 cup in all)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Tast of the Wild, high prairie 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Hills Science Diet...or Iams. Not really sure which is worse. 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Salmon Oil supplement, a small spoon scoop of canned stew (it has beef, gravy, peas, potatoes, and carrot) we add it to make him eat...

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
starting to show some mild arthritis


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

Tippy is a female chi x , Critter is a female pom both are altered.

2. How much do they weigh?

7-9lbs

3. How old is your dog?

guesstimate only Tippy 2ish Critter 10ish

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

2x a day. Critter gets wet/dry. Tippy gets kibble only

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

Natural balance potato and duck

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?

hmmm, nothing bad, i got plenty of practice on Scooter with the garbage

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

They get raw eggs/ raw meat occasionally. I used to use Missing Link as a supplement.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)

Critter has bad tear stains. Tippy has a nerological disorder. Critter has a birth defect. Both have a hitch in their giddyup.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Pug, male

2. How much do they weigh?
23 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1.5 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
1/2 cup raw diet, twice a day

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Urban Wolf. It's a semi-prepared raw diet.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Never fed him anything bad, but he did get the runs when I tried him on Innova Evo

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Kuma gets a supplement with Omega 3 and 6, as well as some other stuff, can't remember the name of it right now.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*2 Shih Tzu's (both boys Jake and Triumph, 1 neutered, the other soon to be) and 1 miniature Dachshund (female Callie, spayed)*

2. How much do they weigh?
*Jake is a very fat, and on a diet, 24 pounds
- Triumph is 6 pounds and growing (anorexic rescue)
- Callie is 7 pounds.*

3. How old is your dog?
*- Jake is 10 years old 
- Triumph is 8 months to a year 
- Callie is 5 years old.*

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*All my dogs are fed 1 time a day, except for Triumph who is fed twice a day. 
- Jake is on a diet, he gets 1/2 cup dry mixed with 1/3 can wet
- Triumph gets 1 can of puppy food in the morning, 1 can in the evening
- Callie gets 1/2 can, no dry (no teeth)*

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*Best food I've fed them is Innova, which is what all my dogs are currently on. The exception is Jake, who is a rescue, that came to me with several problems that he still has. So he's starting out on a RAW diet now.*

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
*Purina Dog Chow. Thin hair, bald patches, yeast infections, allergies out the whazoo, ect.*

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*- Bravo! brand Wild Alaskan Fish Oil, Solid Gold Seameal, Daily Vitamin'
- Jake gets all of the above, and he also gets Cosequin brand Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement for his arthritis, and a Taurine/L-Carnatine supplement for his heart problems.*

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
*As said, all my dogs are rescues, and all have health issues. 
- Jake came to me with, and still suffers from the following: yeast in his ears and face, massive allergies, heart murmur, tear stains (though they have improved with the better food), siatica in his back and hips, nerve damage in his bag, and major arthrtis.
- Callie was an ex-breeder dog from a puppy mill with a mouth full of rotted teeth. She's had to have all her teeth pulled, but other than that, she's healthy.
- Triumph doesn't really count. He's a rescue in recovery, so it's hard to say.*


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Pug, Girl

2. How much do they weigh?
17 pounds

3. How old is your dog?
10 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
3 medallions Nature's Variety chicken in the a.m., 1/2 cup EVO Small Bites in the evening mixed sometimes with chicken, green beans
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Nature's Variety raw chicken medallions

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Ceasar (sp?) wet food, yuck! Didn't know back then

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Green beans, some yogurt or fat free cream cheese in her Kong, bananas, small bits of hot dogs, cheese

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None, thank DOG!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Female Chihuahua

2. How much do they weigh?
3.4lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1 1/2yrs

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Free choice dry, and occasionally I'll add a bit of wet at dinner

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Eagle Pack, however she is currently on Wellness.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
She had the worst reaction to raw food, but I definitely don't believe that's a bad way to feed

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Not much really... occasionally a bit of cheese or peanut butter

8. Dog's health issue, if any?
None *knock on wood*


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? 
Shih-tzu x Bichon - girl

2. How much do they weigh? 
17 lbs.

3. How old is your dog? 
1.5 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? 
3 times a day - 1 puppy muffin; sometimes 1.5 muffins (the size of a regular muffin, not a monster sized muffin)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) 
Canine Life puppy muffins - can buy them already made frozen or buy the mix to which you add meat, egg, oil, a green veggie, an orange veggie and an apple and blueberries. Kiri is no longer picky, her coat is wonderful and tons of energy and vitality

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Canine plus - the place where I got her fed her this

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? 
One salmon oil capsule per day; vitamin E (120 ui) twice a week. Tablespoon of yogurt per week.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) 
Kiri had tear stains but they are gone now that I stopped feeding her kibble and feeding her Canine Life. Also giving her filtered water helps. Now she just has the normal goop.


----------



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
shih tzu/poodle mix, girl

2. How much do they weigh?
8 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1.5 yrs

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
2 times per day, she gets 1/4 cup solid gold wee bits mixed with a spoonful of wellness canned beef or chicken at each meal.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Solid gold has been the one she will eat the most so far, she is very picky!

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
not sure, we have tried many that she just wouldn't eat.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Mostly just cheese as a treat.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
none so far!


----------



## Sablemerle (Jul 19, 2008)

1.) dog breed/ sex:
Border Terrier, Maggie, spayed female

2) she weighs 22 pounds (yes, she is now on a diet, and her Dad is under strict orders to _stop giving her "just a taste" of whatever he's eating_)-- no matter how soulfully she stares at him.)

3) Maggie will be 10 on September 7.

4) She is fed once per day, 3/4 cup Wellness Senior Dry.

5) Wellness Senior. She seems satisfied, instead of acting ravenous all the time.

6) The worst food we ever fed was Trader Joe's Lean. This gave her prodigious amounts of room-clearing, eye-burning flatulence. The poor dog would try to run away from her own farts.

7) We also give her a liquid glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM/vitamin C supplement, and treat with raw carrots and green beans

8) Maggie is currently recovering from a shoulder injury. No other health issues.


----------



## notamamayet (May 3, 2008)

I'm excited to read everyone's responses, but I'll post mine first. 

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? Papillon Cross (chi or pom), he's a neutered male

2. How much do they weigh? 6.2lbs

3. How old is your dog? 6.5 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? Right now he gets 1/4 cup twice a day, and then a little bit more at night, because we feel guilty! It's all dry. 

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Wellness Core. Doesn't seem to have any problems, and his stools have been better. 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Nutro- it's the only other one he's been on. Had inconsistant stools from day to day. Didn't seem to want to eat it at all. 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? Tiny bits of cheese as a treat, and he gets the Wysong dentatreat powder on top of his morning food. He LOVES it. 

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) Tear staining, but to be honest, I Haven't tried as hard as I could to get rid of them, because I'm afraid of rubbing too hard!


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
boy poodle

2. How much do they weigh?
5-6 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1 year [approx. - was a rescue]

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
1/2 cup dry solid gold wee bits w. 1 tbl spoon Merrick wet for whole day divided into breakfast and dinner. Now switching to natures variety raw chicken medallions

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Solid gold wee bits so far cant tell you about raw yet

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Natures recipe, yellow runny foul smelling poop

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
teaspoon plain yogurt, Merrick dried tendon or steer trachea. liver training treats, marrow bone, Blue buffalo dog biscuits, Plato dried beef treats, sometimes a small piece of banana, Angel eyes tear stain remover, fish oil

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Tear stains, Lamb and flea med allergy, coughs when he drinks water


----------



## Yorkie Fan (Feb 15, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Female Yorkshire Terrier

2. How much do they weigh?
5.8 pounds

3. How old is your dog?
7 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Homecooked (wet) three times daily

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Homecooked but she didn't do well on beef and got pancreatitis around that time. If the recipe is right, she does well. She did okay on Iams puppy food but I really don't recommend that. 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
She did horrible on Royal Canin LS 14 (very itchy). She threw up every week or two on Science Diet.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
She gets BalanceIT K with her meals. 
She gets Denosyl once a day.
Snacks are raw vegetables, fruit... Whatever she wants that is okay for her. She is underweight and can have tons of snacks without gaining.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Periodontal disease, vaccine reaction/slight medication sensitivity, food allergies (beef and corn as far as I know), pancreatitis (thankfully it hasn't recurred), high bile acids with ultrasound showing no liver shunt and biopsy showing no MVD, mild luxating patella in one leg


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?*

Mini dachshund, girl

*2. How much do they weigh?*

10.1 lbs

*3. How old is your dog?*

approx. 10 months

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?*

twice a day, 5/8 cups total daily
or when she gets canned as a treat 
kibble: 1/4 cups
canned : 3.6 oz


*5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*
Natures Variety Instinct Rabbit Meal Formula
and
Natures Variety Instinct Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula

rotated 

canned food is
Organics by Nature Organic Turkey

never had a problem with it


*6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?*

none its the only food shes eaten since got her

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?*

apple pieces, dried sweet potato, what ever left over veggies are left from dinner (normally carrots or celery)

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*

Not yet


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Female Toy Poodle

2. How much do they weigh?
6-7 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
Maybe 3 years old (Got her from a shelter, they didn't know for sure...)

4. How often do you feed them? how much food (dry / wet)?
I feed her dry food twice a day. I let her eat as much as she likes each time. She doesn't eat much for breakfast but she eats more for dinner. Normally, she doesn't eat more than 1/2 cup per day.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them?
Wellness Small Breed Super5Mix: The size of the kibbles is just right for her. It seems to be good for her skin also, she doesn't scratch so much this winter.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
a) Flint River Ranch Original Oven-Baked Kibble Puppy & Adult Canine Formula: She (and I) loves the smell of this food but the kibbles are huge, so she would get tired from chewing and stopped eating before she had enough.
b) Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe: She picked out all the LifeSource Bits and left the regular kibbles in her bowl.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods (vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Daily: Teenie Greenie.
Several times a week: I stuff and freeze her little Kong with canned dog food.
Occasionally: Random treats depending on sales/coupons.
Once or twice a month: Apple, pear, banana, cheese, or skim milk.

8. Dog's health issue, if any?
Luxating patella =(


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

*1. What is your dog breed?* Chinese Crested (female)

*2. How much do they weigh?* 8lb

*3. How old is your dog?* 5 yr

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?* Twice a day, 1/2 cup of kibble split into two portions.

*5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)* Nature's Variety Prairie
*
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?* I wouldn't say 'worst', but Icesis doesn't do well on Grain Free. She had loose stools and gas for the entire month she was on it (Nature's Variety Instinct). Before that she was on ProPlan, but had no bad reactions to that.

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?* She gets small meat scraps, natural meat dog treats, or odds n ends (Cheese, Peanut Butter, etc) in her Kong.

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)* Nope, just mild acne sometimes.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Miniature Schnauzer - Boy

2. How much do they weigh?
18.2bs

3. How old is your dog?
4

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Twice a day, 1/2 Cup Dry

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
California Natural Chicken & Rice Formula (he has best coat, smells good & Firm stools)

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
When he was rescued he came to us with bag of Purina 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Water, & sometimes Pumpkin, Rice or/and Cottage Cheese 

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Male Lhasapoo mix

2. How much do they weigh?
15 pounds

3. How old is your dog?
2 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Twice a day totalling 1-3/4 cups of dry food

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? (good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
See answer to #8

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
See answer to #8

7. Additional supplements/other foods (vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
He has a low-mineral treat he can eat.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Bladder stones. He's on a restricted diet because of them; his food is designed to prevent stones.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

Lhasa Apso, Girl.

2. How much do they weigh?

13.5 lbs

3. How old is your dog?

5 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

Free feed 3/4 cup a day of dry food

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

Nutrisource small breed puppy

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?

Iams small breed puppy

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

Pumpkin and her home made peanut butter pumpkin treats.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)

None


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? Boy or Girl?
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, spayed blenheim female

2. How much do they weigh?
16/17 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
Today is her birthday! She is 8 years old!

4. How often do you feed them? How much food (dry/wet)?
I feed her twice a day. She gets 1/4 c. in the morn. and 1/4 c. in the evening. She gets dry Orijen Senior.

5. What is the best dog food you've fed them?
Orijen Senior! 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Natural Choice.

7. Additional supplements/other foods?
Stella gets a joint supplement daily and a garlic supplement 3 times a week that helps with parasites/fleas. Every now and then I give her a probiotic. Sometimes she gets can food or cottage cheese.

8. Dog's health issue?
Stella sometimes has stomach issues and she has dental issues.


----------



## Miranda53 (Sep 25, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? Japanese Chin, female

2. How much do they weigh? About 4 1/2 pounds

3. How old is your dog? 10 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? I feed twice a day, 20-30grams of dry and a couple of spoonfuls of wet - she's very fussy and her intake varies from day to day, sometimes more than the above, sometimes less

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Royal Canin Mini Adult, Royal Canin Sensitive, James Wellbeloved wet pouches

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? None apart from Royal Canin mini puppy which she hated for some reason!

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? She gets a spoonful of yoghurt in the morning, Pedigree Schmako dog treats, raw carrot, and occasional bits of canned tuna from her indulgent papa!

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) None


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? Boy or Girl?
Boston Terrier boy...Pug girl

2. How much do they weigh?
Boston 17.5lbs and Pug 21lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
Boston is 2 and the Pug is 4

4. How often do you feed them? How much food (dry/wet)?
I feed them twice at day...boston gets 1/4 per feeding of TOTW and the Pug gets 2/3cup of Wellness reduced calorie.

5. What is the best dog food you've fed them?
TOTW 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Iams

7. Additional supplements/other foods?
They get fish oil sometimes...we alos try to give a taste of pumpkin or cottage cheese here and there for fun

8. Dog's health issue?
None really...My pug Chloe has to get her teeth cleaned


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

1.What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Cockapoo
Male neutered

2. How much do they weigh?
22 lbs (a big one)

3. How old is your dog?
almost 2 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
3 times a day, dry with wet, some chop meat (cooked)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Natural Balance, fish and sweet potato (single source protein)

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Candice (gave loose stool)

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Probiotic -spinkle some on food daily


8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
had digestive problem, food change seemed to help


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
chihuahua, male

2. How much do they weigh?
pretty big for a chi, about 11lbs but he's overweight and from a puppymill so he's a little bit bigger
3. How old is your dog?
2, 3 in late may

4. How often do you feed them? how much food (dry / wet)?
free fed

5. What is the best dog food you fed them?
solid gold wee bits and wellness

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
beneful

7. Additional supplements/ other foods (vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your 
nada
8. Dog's health issue, if any?
a little hip problem and he has to get cortizone injections for his skin so it doesn't itch and bother him. 
__________________


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

sweetmazzy said:


> Wondering if you care to share info about your small dog breeds? We can learn from each other and get a good idea what works for small breed dogs...


1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? One neutered Miniature Poodle puppy; one spayed female Boston Mix

2. How much do they weigh? Siri (poodle) weighs roughly 12lbs Lizzy (terrier) weighs around 18lbs

3. How old is your dog? poodle is 7 months, terrier is 3 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? 2 x's daily AM and PM

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Chicken soup (puppy). 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? They were on Natural balance small bites, and our Terrier mix didn't hold her weight really well; otherwise they were both fine on it. 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? Raw 2 times a week, usually a chicken drummy, or meaty bone. Mainly for their teeth. 

8. Dog's health issue, if any? Poodle, none really Terrier has trouble holding a consistant weight, because she is soooooo active.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? Two girls

2. How much do they weigh? One five pounds and one three pounds and growing.

3. How old is your dog? Three and a half Puppy ten weeks

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? Older dog - we just leave the food out for her - picky eater Puppy 1/2 cup of Purina Puppy Chow divided into three feedings - she eats hers right away.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Older one - Food from the vet Puppy - time will tell

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Nothing particular

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? No

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) Older dog - had bladder stone surgery so she is on the special diet food from vet. Puppy - too new to tell.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? Shih-tzu x Bichon mix; girl

2. How much do they weigh? 17 lbs

3. How old is your dog? 2 years 2 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? Twice a day, 1/4 lb. patty per meal

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Canine Life or Healthy Paws raw patties

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Canine Plus kibble (what she was being fed at the place where I got her)

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? 1 tbsp plain yogurt; a salmon oil capsule daily; vitamin E capsule twice a week; substitute a beef back rib for dinner once a week; sometimes treats like Zuke's mini Naturals or Wellness Pure Bites (Venison and Salmon); Chicken giblets and innards (heart, liver, etc)

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) She has tear stains- they had gone away when she was eating Canine Life but now they're back since she's been on raw. Other than that, no health issues so far (knock on wood).


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?*
Spayed Female Jack Rat Terrier

*2. How much do they weigh?*
12.6lbs (we were just to the vets, that is how I'm so precise)

*3. How old is your dog?*
3.5 years

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?*
Twice a day, 1/4 cup dry and 1-2 Tbsp of canned each feeding .

*5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)*
Taste of the Wild-dry, Evengers-wet, Wellness 95%-wet, NV Instincts-wet. Her skin has improved greatly, less itching, less tear stains, and a more reliable potty schedule since we've switched to TOTW.

*6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?*
For her NV raw, worked great at first but over time she lost weight and energy with 2.5X the recommended amount for her weight and energy.
Wellness small breed, horrible from the start bad gas, upset stomach, weight loss, just was not good!
But the absolute worst was Nutro, it made her sick and I'm so glad I found the forum because it may have saved her life! When she first got sick I took her to the vet and started researching what may be wrong, found the forum and recall info and got her off it right away!

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?*
She gets 1 pump (2x daily) of Alaskan salmon oil on her feed and 1 garlic/brewers yeast tablet in the evenings (2x daily in the summer when fleas are a problem).

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*
Allergies (environmental & wheat/corn/soy), IBS, dry skin, and tear stains, all have greatly improved on the TOTW however. The only time she has a flair up is during a stressful time or when FH feeds her something he should not (think fried chicken=IBS flair up...yuck).


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*DJs a neutered Boston terrier/minpin mix
*
2. How much do they weigh?
*14 lbs*

3. How old is your dog?
*11 months*

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*2x a day - started eating raw chicken hind quarters/breasts 2 weeks ago*

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*raw chicken - had some squirts 1 day & some vomitting 1 day, but is adjusting to the new diet well IMO, he's put on a little weight since he loves meal times now & looks real good!
*
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
*I've only ever fed him Nature's Variety Prairie & raw, I consider raw better, but NV is good too even tho he didn't like it much*

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*a raw egg once a week*

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
*no known health issues*


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

What a neat thread!

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? 
Yorkshire Terriers
1 boy (neutered) 3 girls (all spayed)

2. How much do they weigh?
boy (5 pounds) my girls range in weight from 2 pounds to 4 pounds.

3. How old is your dog?
My oldest is four, second oldest is 2, third oldest is a year and a half and my youngest is a year old.

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Three times a day (morning, evening and right before bed)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) I feed them all a mix of NV raw and Primal Raw, I am in the process of switching them over to prey model raw and they are doing great!

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Would probably be my boy, who was my first yorkie, for the first few weeks I had him on Nutro which at the time I thought was a good food, and it isn't/

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Eicosaderm oil in the mornings on their food, Solid Gold Seameal on their meals in the morning and the evening. Tripett Tripe at least once a week and raw meaty bones and bully sticks to chew on through out the week.


8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
I'm very blessed to have very healthy dogs. None of them have luxating patella's, or any liver issues, no tear stains etc. They are all allergic to corn so all of their treats are grain and wheat free. Besides that, there really isn't anything...Their coats are great, their teeth are white and their energy levels are wonderful, I couldn't ask for anything more...


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Shih Tzu, male.

2. How much do they weigh?
Last time he was properly measured he was 4.7 pounds, but I think he's put on a little weight. My guess would have to be like five pounds.

3. How old is your dog?
four months, sooo.. 17 weeks?

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
he gets four small meals a day, each 1/4 a cup. Currently he's only eating dry food, but I suppose he could use some wet too.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Innova. I switched him as soon as I got him back from the vet and he's been great. Lots of energy, and his poop doesn't even smell!

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Before the Innova, he was on Nutro puppy food. It was the stuff he had been fed all his life, and it wasn't doing him any favors. He didn't like it all too much and it made his poop smell reallly bad.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
He has train me treats, petco puppy biscuts, and these all natural puppy treats my boyfriend's mom got me from Stew Leonard's. He loves them all, even though the two latter treats we have to break up for him to eat haha. I refuse to give him any food that is not intended for dogs, I am such a worry wart when it comes to that stuff.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
No allergies I'm aware of, he's all healthy. He's recovering from pneumonia, so he has a little bit of a cough if he's outside for too long and he blows snot out his nose (if he's next to you, he has no problem blowing it out on your face. hahaha). He makes these funny little snorty noises too.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
3 cockapoos - 2 girls (Lady & Daisy), 1 boy (Bubba)

2. How much do they weigh?
Lady & Bubba - 18 lbs.
Daisy - 12 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
Lady - 12
Bubba - 10
Daisy - 9

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
1/3 cup of dry 2 times a day each
1/3 cup of wet divided amongst the 3 - 2 times a day

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Dry - Royal Canin 
Wet - Honest Kitchen

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
They didn't do to well on Beef 'n More wet food and Milk Bones for snacks

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
They get a Vitamin and Joint supplement occasionally

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Bubba is Diabetic and the reason why i started feeding them Royal Canin Diabetic 
Lady has small tumors on her belly for over 2 years now
Daisy is healthy


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Bella (female): Shih Tzu/cocker/poodle mix
Bug (female): Boston Terrior/Pug mix

2. How much do they weigh?
Bella 12.5 lbs
Bug 15.4lbs

3. How old is your dog?
Bella 10 months
Bug 7 1/2 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Bella: 1/2 cup dry food 2x's daily
Bug : 1 cup dry food 2x's daily

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Purina Puppy Chow

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Taste of The Wild High Prarie

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
none

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
none


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

1. Male Coton De Tulear

2. 14 lbs

3. 21 months - will be 2 on May 27

4. Currently switching him Innova adult food (dry). I feed him once a day, about a 1/3 cup. 

5. I'm hoping it's the Innova! Have to say, no problems using Purina Pro Plan - no problems out of him at all.

6. Well - hopefully the "worst" will be the Pro Plan since the only other food he's be on will be the Innova 

7. On occasion his "lunch" his something like deli slices, cheese shreds, the innards of fish sticks or chicken fingers or french fries. I say "lunch" because he gets them in training - so I guess it's just more training and not lunch! I gave him some raw chicken once - he followed me like a shadow the rest of the day!

8. None - thank goodness. His issues are in his head - or do those count too?




sweetmazzy said:


> 1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
> 
> 2. How much do they weigh?
> 
> ...


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?I own 2 Chihuahas 1 toy size and 1 teacup and 2 Yorkies, 1 toy sized and one teacup all are male except one female teacup chihuahua 

2. How much do they weigh? The 2 Toy sized dogs weigh 12 AND 13 pounds and the teacup female chihuahua weighs 7 pounds and my teacup yorkie male weighs 3 pounds 

3. How old is your dog? My oldest is my toy sized chihuahua he is 3 years old then my toy sized yorkie is 2 years old the teacup chihuahua is one year and then my teacup yorkie is 3 months old.

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? I leave dry food out at all times then I feed the little teacup wet food 3 to 4 times a day. The other 3 dogs I feed once a day but leave the dry food out all day with fresh water, all day..

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) Mighty dog wet food and Purina One dry food also organic dry food as well.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? I have been told Mighty dog is bad but they like it and other dogs eat it so I was told to give that to them.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? Sometimes I give the 3 older dogs mixed vegetables and spinach and broccoli, pasta and meat.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None...


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? Male Cavachon (Cavalier/Bichon Mix)

2. How much do they weigh? 6.5-7 lbs (I'll find out for sure at the vet on Tuesday)

3. How old is your dog? 16.5 weeks

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? Twice Daily, about 1 Cup total. Wet food on occasion, probably 1/4 cup every 2-3 days. 

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) He's done well on Royal Canin mini puppy 33 but after reading bad reviews I purchased Orijen puppy to transition him to.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? Pedigree puppy--shelter had been feeding him this. He was one gassy boy!

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? Nothing yet except Natural Balance and Bil Jac little jacs treats.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) None yet except tear staining which I began treating with Angels Eyes last week.


----------



## Holeintheworld (May 19, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Bichon-poodle, girl
2. How much do they weigh?
About 10lbs
3. How old is your dog?
4years old
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Twice/day, 1 cup/day(half homemade half eagle pack holistic)
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Homemade (with added supplements)
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Purina-Top Choice
7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Finely Ground Egg Shell, Udo's for dogs, and vit-sorbits (multi from the vet)
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Minor Ear Infection (but reappearing less after starting to feed homemade


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
yorkie/maltese mix...girl

2. How much do they weigh?
about 8 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
just a little over 1 1/2

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
She gets 2 raw medallions in the morning and 1/4 cup of kibble in the evening

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Nature's Variety & Blue Buffalo...She's currently still eating the Blue Buffalo kibble, but I plan on switching her to NV Prairie kibble.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Purina Pro Plan

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
She gets 1 vitamin a day for joint support. She loves any kind of veggy especially carrots and she loves apples. She gets occasional treats throughout the day.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
tear stains and sometimes occassional dry skin


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*Alaskan Klee Kai. Girl*
2. How much do they weigh?
*~10*
3. How old is your dog?
*6 Months*
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*1/4 cups 3 times a day. Sometimes I give them raw for her teeth.*
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*Right now she is on By Nature.*
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
*None, on same food.*
7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*Well she eats grass and leaf, does that count ? *
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
*Tear stains when left I put her in the crate because she will cry non-stop in there.*


----------



## StardustInVegas (Apr 11, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? 
1 female terrier mix (although, many people think she's a mini border collie as she has that look)

2. How much do they weigh? 
10 pounds, not sure if that qualifies as "small", since she's a little over a foot tall

3. How old is your dog? 
6 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? 
Cainade All Stages dry - twice daily. I only leave 1/3 a cup, and let her eat it, then take it away within 30 minutes. She has a weird eating habits...long story. She gets chicken for potty, Peanut Butter Captain Crunch or liver treats for obedience training

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) 
Caindae. I've tried Nutro Ultra (but I was worried about all the recalls with the company and wanted better kibble, so I got cainade. 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Science Diet (came from the shelter!)

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? 
Bully sticks, veggies that we eat, some fruits, cheese, etc. Nothing to "replace" dinner/breakfast

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) 
None. She is still young.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Basil is a male Papillon.

2. How much do they weigh?
About 17 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
One and a half years old.

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
I feed dry kibble twice a day, 1/3 cups each meal, so 2/3 total every day.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
We switched him over to Blue Wilderness relatively soon after we adopted him, and he's been doing very well on it. He used to have itchy skin (probably due to corn in his old food, there's no corn in Blue Wilderness), he has a thicker, shinier coat (His ears have gotten so much thicker and longer then they are in my avvy!) and he's gotten LOTS more energy! A 30 minute walk used to have him dragging his paws, but now we go to the dog park for 1-2 hours several times a week, and take him on hour-long walks, and he's able to keep up very well!

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
The foster mom we adopted him from gave us a few sample bags of Iams, and he was SO ITCHY! He also was always very fatigued, and had runny poos all the time.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
I give him canned pumpkin every day (About a spoonful) to firm up his stools (he's been having runny poo since before we adopted him) and he's been doing much better. He no longer has runny poos, but he likes pumpkin quite a bit, and it's healthy, so why not treat him with it? =D I also give him hooves from Petsmart (I think they're from a cow, but I've never seen a LIVE cow's hoof before XD) and the occasional spoonful of Peanutbutter, cream cheese, or deli turkey meat in his Kong Toy, but that's a treat, so he gets only a little bit =3 No training treats or biscuits at the moment. My only recipe for treats has corn and wheat in it, and I haven't gotten around to looking up a new one, and he accepts toys and pettings as a reward for tricks and good behavior, anyways.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
When we adopted him, he had runny poos, itchy skin, and lacked energy. Now his poos are doing much better, he's energetic when we go someplace, but around the house he's still really mellow, but that's just a personality think I think XD His skin was also much less itchy for a couple of weeks (We've only had him for 5 weeks or so) but he's recently contracted a case of fleas, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?*
Chinese Crested, Female 

*2. How much do they weigh?*
7.5 lb

*3. How old is your dog?*
5 yrs

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?*
Twice a day, 1/2 cup of kibble total.

*5. What is the best dog food you fed them? (good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)* 
Nature's Variety Prairie

*6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?*
Not a 'bad' food, but she didn't do well on grain-free.

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?*
She gets bits of meat or cheese every once in a while, but nothing regular.

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? (allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*
None.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Mini Schnauzers 2 girls

2. How much do they weigh?
20 and 21 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
2 girls 2 years old sisters

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
twice a day 1/2 cup dry food and a tablespoon of can food

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Old version of Canidae, Orijen,Evo,Wellness All work very good. No more Canidae though

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Purina

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
fruit or veggies, any meat that I'm eating, and they like oatmeal cookies

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None. Shiny coats, soft and silky. They have stains on their mouth from drinking well water.


----------



## Jordan S. (Jun 7, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
IDK, he was from a shelter
2. How much do they weigh?
24 lbs
3. How old is your dog?
11 yrs old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
I feed them 1/4 cup of food per day(and I split this into two meals)

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Innova EVO by far, unfourtunately, my mom was having issues with the high price, so I know feed natural balance which I am happy with

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Hmm, let me think, probably pedigree and hills prescription diet i/d, he shed like crazy on that. 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

Yes, I will throw in whatever as long as it's healthy for the dog, this includes raw egg yolk, dairy, veggies, and fruit.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
nope


----------



## TheNutters (Jan 4, 2010)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*Miniature Dachshunds, male and female*
2. How much do they weigh?
*The male is 10.4LBs, female is 7.8LBs.*
3. How old is your dog?
*The male is 8 months, female is 4 years old.*
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*I feed twice daily with 1/4 cup for a total of 1/2 cup a day per dog.*
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*Orijen and Innova Evo.*
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
*Unfortunately Kirkland brand. My female did just fine on it but I could not get my male baby to stop the farting and letting out soft stool.*
7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*Lots of fruits and veggies, their favorites are arugula, carrot and Fuji apples. Canned pumpkin, plain yogurt, sardines, olive oil. Actually they get alot of supplemental human food in their "dinner". Just plain kibble at breakfast though.*
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
*So far so good. Female was a rescue and needs some dental work but otherwise healthy. She was shaved for her spay from the shelter and the new hair growth is uber smooth compared to the coarse rest of the body.*


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by sweetmazzy
> 1. What is your dog breed? *2* boy or *2* girl? *bichon frise, dachshund, pekingese x cavalier king charles spaniel and her son who's part shih tzu*
> 
> 2. How much do they weigh? *17, 6, 15, 14..i think*
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*Shiba Inu, female*
2. How much do they weigh?
*15lbs (lost a little weight, should weigh 18lbs)*
3. How old is your dog?
*2 years 2 months*
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*gets a cup of food a day, although she only eats about 3/4 on most days. sometimes she gets a couple spoonfuls of canned food*
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? 
*Orijen so far is the best, although solid gold was great, but she got bored of it.*
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
*science diet and natural planet. she will never get either again*
7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*she gets tastes of all the meat we eat, specially cooked for her without seasonings. also eggs, fruits, veggies, a little cheese, plain yogurt, apple cider vinegar, fish oil, and life exx, by solid gold*
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
I believe she's allergic to chicken and fleas, although she hasnt been tested yet. she also has seasonal allergies.
__________________


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Papillon, boy!
2. How much do they weigh?
6.6lbs last weighed.
3. How old is your dog?
6 months.
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
3 times a day, half kibble and half canned. Dinner's raw Nature's Variety medallions.
5. What is the best dog food you fed them?
I've only tried Eukanuba, Eagle Pack, Innova, California Natural and EVO so far (for kibble).. EVO has worked out the best.
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy
7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Apples, carrots, cereals (but only because he sneaks the cereal bits that I drop on the floor lol.)
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Allergies.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?*
Bichon Maltese cross, boy.

*2. How much do they weigh?*
approx 6 lbs (visiting vet tomorrow and will know for sure)

*3. How old is your dog?*
5 months today 

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?*
Just found out that I had been overfeeding him so he's now getting 1/2 cup of dry food a day spaced out between two meals.

*5. What is the best dog food you fed them?*
Blue Buffalo Chicken and Brown Rice formula for puppies. Just recently switched him on this about a month ago and his gassiness has virtually disappeared and his stools (though still soft) are a lot more "normal" smelling.

*6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?*
Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy. The previous owner had him on this kibble and it gave him very bad gas and awful smelling stools.

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?*
Just started him on Angel Eyes supplement to help with his tear staining. He loooves the taste of this on top of his food. Also occasionally given a treat of string cheese, peanut butter in his kong and teeny tiny pieces of liver biscuits for training.

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*
He came to me with ear mites (which has been resolved) and a little Upper Respiratory infection which is also gone). Now has mild tear staining.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?*

Australian Terriers, 2 males, 1 female

*2. How much do they weigh?*

Males; 15.5 pounds. female; 19.5 pounds.

*3. How old is your dog?*

1.5 y.o. male, 2.5 y.o. male, 9 y.o. female

*4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?*

1/4-1/2 cup dry twice daily, depending on activity level. The female is on a weight reduction program.

*5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)*

Orijen & Wellness.

*6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?*

I don't feed them bad food. I'm sure they eat healthier than me. 

*7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?*

They get the occasional chip or fry that hits the floor, this is not intentional.
They like veggies, carrots, broccoli, and have a real thing for cabbage cores.

*8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*

The female came to us as a foster via a breed specific rescue a couple of weeks ago. She could do with loosing a few pounds, 
needs a bit of dental work, and has a slightly low thyroid level, requiring medication. Due to these things she went from
foster to family member a couple of days ago; she's here for the duration.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

approximately 6-yr old chihuahua girl (maybe a mix, she was a rescue and is quite tall. If so, could have some min-pin in her).

2. How much do they weigh?

9 lbs or so

3. How old is your dog?

around 6 years old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

2 meals a day, for a total of 2/3 cup of dry food

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

I'd say it is a tie between Fromm Surf'n'Turf and Horizon Legacy

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?

I will admit to two meals of President's Choice Smalll Breed (local supermarket food) when I ran out of the good stuff.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

Greenies from time to time, occasional cheese which she will go crazy for (can't say the word cheese at our house unless you want a crazy jumping chi around you for ten minutes), organic salmon and sweet potatoe treats, organic duck treats, dried duck meat pieces, fruits and veg occasionally. She gets MAYBE one treat a day, sometimes none. It is not a regular thing.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)

Bad breath, which is slowly getting better. No front teeth: they had to be removed because of tartar and infection when I adopted her. General bitchiness, does that count?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
2 Papillons, a boy and a girl.

2. How much do they weigh?
Roxy is between 2 and 3 lbs..
Gizmo is a solid 10 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?
Roxy is 9 months old.
Gizmo is almost 2 years old.

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Just recently stopped free feeding. They get a little over a cup each, although Roxy will pick at it like a bird, and Gizmo will just keep gobbling! LOL.. 

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

We love Taste of the Wild because we can switch flavors with no diarrhea, but we recently decided to try Solid Gold, just a test run to see if they like it..and I think they might be doing better on it then they did on TOTW.. I am now looking up both brands and doing better research.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Nutro, although that to me is a better dog food then most.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
I dip carrot sticks in gravy and then freeze them for chewing fun. They get apples for their teeth.. Yogurt and blueberries about once a week..

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Gizmo has tear stains..that I wish I could get rid of..but other then that, neither have any issues..


----------



## shamrockmommy (Dec 30, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Gobie- male, neutered Minpin
LExi- female spayed bichon
Darby- female spayed bichon

2. How much do they weigh?
G: 14 L: 23 D: 18

3. How old is your dog?
G: 14 next week L: 10 D: 8

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Twice daily, 1/3 cup currently a homecooked recipe from the strombeck book

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

There have only been a few that work very well for them: 
Sojo's premix (add raw or cooked meat to it), 
homecooked recipes by strombeck (current one I'm feeding)
PetGuard Lifespan dry and canned. My all time favorite kibble that is the only
one that I have NO complaints on. They do as well on this as sojos or cooked. 

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Nature's Variety. Many issues on that one but have you looked at the massive amount of ingredients in it?

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
1 fish oil gel tab daily

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
G: has chronically soft poo. Have tried many meds and supp's for him
L: Tear stains, prone to struvite crystals, yeasty feet
D: Tear stains, yeasty feet, ears and lip folds


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl? 
-Jack Russell girl

2. How much do they weigh? 
-12.5lbs

3. How old is your dog? 
-14 months

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)? 
-Usually once a day but sometimes 2x. about 8oz a day

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction) 
- Raw, she has been on it since we brought her home at 5 months (we do give go brand dogfood when raw is inconvient, like when we moved or if I have to run out and forgot to cut up her organ meat  )

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
-she came to us eating Iams and it went right in the trash...she has never been given anything other than raw and go by us.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food? 
-She gets lots of other foods, raw bones, carrots for chewing, apples as treats, pureed fruits and veggies mixed with her foods sometimes. And she gets a missing link supplement everyday.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?) 
-None


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Male Pug

2. How much do they weigh?
24 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
3 years
4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
1/2 a patty of Urban Carnivor raw in the morning, 1 raw chicken thigh in the evening.
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
See above.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Innova Evo. He had really soft stool on it, not sure why, he did great on Orijen.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Acidophilus, Reishi mushrooms, Omega 3

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Just a mild case of Demodex, but he has no outbreaks as long as we give him the above supplements.


----------



## pupnamedkarma (Dec 7, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
*Female Min Pin*

2. How much do they weigh?

*16 lbs, Karma is not overweight just tall and muscular*
3. How old is your dog?
*10-12 months (vet's guess), she has been living with us for 7 weeks*

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
*I feed 1/3 cup dry twice a day topped with 1 tbs of canned*

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
*Karma eats Halo dry and canned it the only food she had since living here*

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
*N/A*

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
*sometimes Karma gets fruit or veggies*

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
*She had dry skin when we got her but has improved significantly*


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

*1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?

a. Pug - Male - Black
b. Mixed corgi/lab/heeler/ditch - Female - black

2. How much do they weigh?

Bubba - pug - 18.4 lbs.
Malia - Ditch dog - 36 lbs.

3. How old is your dog?

Bubba - 2.5 years
Malia - 10 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?

Bubba - 1/3 cup Wellness five mix twice a day, plus either boiled chicken, canned salmon, or yoghurt, plus 1 tsp. missing link for a.m. feeding.
he is fed twice a day

Malia - 2/3 cup Wellness five mix twice a day, plus either boiled chicken, canned salmon, or yoghurt, plus 2 tsp. of missing link for a.m. feeding

For treats they get pizzles or raw veggies, like carrots or string beans.
5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)

Wellness brand super five mix - Lamb, Barley & Salmon Meal Recipe. their coats are like silk and they are lean dogs. no licking, no scratching, no flaking. course, they get exercised a lot.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?

Bubba was on pedigree when we got him. Malia was eating lizards and dirt when we found her

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?

raw veggies, missing link, sometimes home made chicken soup, yoghurt, apple
bubba likes bananas.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)*

bubba has corneal scratches from a malformed lower eye lid
he is also incontinent while he sleeps, possibly from late neutering or maybe a weak sphincter. not sure because it could be anxiety.
Malia is healthy. Very healthy.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Papillon

2. How much do they weigh?
7 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1 year 1 month old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Orijen 6 Fish, Orijen Adult, Orijen Regional Red (rotation). All dry and 1/2 cup per day

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Orijen

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Hmm..didn't really have anything that was terrible, but probably Royal Canin since she had dandruff on it.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Some fruit once in a while, used to add yogurt when she was younger, some bully sticks. 

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
No problems. I guess not eating enough is an issue but nothing to be too worried about.

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

2. How much do they weigh?
About 20 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
3 years old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Dry food, twice a day. About 1 cup

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Orijen


6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Some grocery brand stuff, can't remember what

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
She eats everything, table scraps, cheese, yogurt, milk, fruits, etc. etc.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
A couple lbs overweight.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Mix: Likely blue heeler/rat terrier/beagle. Spayed female.

2. How much do they weigh? 
18 pounds

3. How old is your dog?
2.5 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Free feed 1 cup dry food per day.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Purina One in various flavors. She appears to do fine on it, but I plan to switch to Wellness Super5Mix when the current bag runs out. I have no prior experience with this brand, but read it was good and Petco in town carries it.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Beneful, I think when she was a pup. She ate Ol Roy for a week once at my boyfriend's dad's house because we forgot her food and that's what his dogs ate. She must have an iron stomach though, because she did fine on it.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Carrots. Sometimes broccoli/cauliflower, but she mostly just likes the texture to chew on and I'll find it shredded somewhere else in the house. Some bits of scrambled egg/cheese when I make it for myself.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
Dry skin when I need to bath her more often than usual. She's also a bit on the thin side, although I may just think that in comparison to most dogs these days who are overweight.

*Oh, and thanks Yoghurt Plus for telling us about Yoghurt Plus. lol*


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Kafkabeetle! My daughter and her husband live in Bowling Green, Ohio! They have a large breed dog, tho'...German Shorthair Pointer. She is gorgeous!

Anyway, I have 2 toy breeds and 2 small dogs.
Stella - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 17 lbs.
Hazel - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 17 lbs.
Lucy - Poodle/Brittany/Chi mix - 25 lbs.
Desi - Poodle/Shih-Tzu mix - 28 lbs.

Best Food for them is what they are eating now:

Stella - Prairie dry (rotate flavors), Instinct can (rotate flavors), NV raw medallions
Hazel - Instinct dry (Duck & Turkey), Instinct can (rotate flavors), NV raw
medallions
Lucy - mix of Instinct Duck/Prairie dry, Instinct cans (rotate flavors), NV raw medallions
Desi - Wellness CORE Reduced Fat dry, very small amt. of Instinct can, NV raw medallions

Supplements added to food:

Stella and Hazel - Given in food: B-Naturals fish oil capsule, B-Naturals Digestion Blend
- Given after food: Nutri-Vet Healthy Heart chew, Springtime, Inc. Bug-off Garlic chew
Lucy - Given in food: B-Naturals fish oil capsule, B-Naturals Digestion Blend
- Given after food: Springtime, Inc. Bug-off Garlic chew
Desi - Given in food: B-Naturals fish oil capsule, B-Naturals Digestion Blend
- Given after food: Springtime, Inc. Joint Health chews, Springtime, Inc. Bug-off Garlic chew


No really bad food...
No real health problems at this time


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Hi Kafkabeetle! My daughter and her husband live in Bowling Green, Ohio! They have a large breed dog, tho'...German Shorthair Pointer. She is gorgeous!


Oh, cool! I've noticed a LOT of people have dogs around here. I may have actually seen her around with her dog before. Who knows. Did she/they go to BGSU, or do they just like the town?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Kafkabeetle! Yes, they both went to Bowling Green...my daughter was a gymnast on their team for her first 3 years, then a cheerleader her senior year. She graduated in 2006. Her husband (of 1.5 years) is a local...family farmers...and was a cheerleader that graduated a couple of years before her. She majored in Math Education and is a high school math teacher in Toledo. She is in grad school at BGSU right now for guidance counseling. Are you a student right now? BTW, your dog is soooo cute!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Hi Kafkabeetle! Yes, they both went to Bowling Green...my daughter was a gymnast on their team for her first 3 years, then a cheerleader her senior year. She graduated in 2006. Her husband (of 1.5 years) is a local...family farmers...and was a cheerleader that graduated a couple of years before her. She majored in Math Education and is a high school math teacher in Toledo. She is in grad school at BGSU right now for guidance counseling. Are you a student right now? BTW, your dog is soooo cute!


I think we've begun to derail this poor person's post! So I'm going to visit your profile and we can chat there. 

Edit: Well, I can't seem to figure out how to send private messages or leave messages of any sort. Maybe you could assist me?  Until then, I'm a junior undergrad at BG, majoring in English. From the sound of it, your daughter and I likely unknowingly cross paths on a regular basis. Your dogs are all adorable too!


----------



## kailaq (Nov 12, 2009)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
I have a mix breed - pug / jack russel. boy 

2. How much do they weigh?
9.6 lbs at last check up (which was jan. 4)

3. How old is your dog?
he's 19 weeks! 

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
i feed him twice a day, 1/2 cup each time of dry food.

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
i've been feeding him orijen puppy food and he really likes them. no stomach problems, no allergies, his stool is firm and his coat is really nice.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them?
Deli Fresh, those slice things. chicken and rice too i believe. his stool was really soft and he smelled, his mouth smelled, his coat had a weird smell too.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
zuchinni. i also feed him cheese as treats. he loves gouda. lol.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
no issues.


----------



## Madelyn (Jan 30, 2010)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Female short hair cream miniature dachshund

2. How much do they weigh? 
7 pounds...she's small

3. How old is your dog?
About a year and a half

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
Morning and night, a small handful of dry both times, with a little bit of wet food in the morning. 

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Maddie gets Orijen Regional Red kibble with Wellness (or Wellness Core or the Wellness 95) canned food.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
She was on either Purina One or Pro Plan (can't quite remember which) the first few days I had her as a puppy, because that was what the breeder fed. I switched her to Wellness Puppy, and recently switched to Orijen because I got a sample bag and she LOVED it. When she was on the Purina, she had awful dry, flakey skin, her coat was not as soft or shiny, and her eyes had that runny red **** all the time (I believe from the dye in the Purina). I think she looks a thousand times better now that she is on the better food. She is shiny, her eyes are pretty clear, and her skin is flake free.

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
Human food: I'll give her some scrambled eggs when I make them for myself, a spoonful of plain yogurt now and then, leftover meat and fish from my dinner, canned pumpkin, baby food (I buy lamb/etc flavors, freeze it, and put it in her Kong), bits of cheese very occasionally. I sometimes give her carrots and things but she just chews them and hides them under the bed. Oh, and she loves mango pieces!
Dog extras: I put a pump of salmon oil in with her breakfast everyday, and a NuVet tablet daily. For treats, she loves dehydrated chicken, dried duck strips, Wellness treats, and these pieces of yam wrapped in a chicken strip. She alsogets a heart worm pill once a month.

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None...knock on wood


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Short legged Jack - female

2. How much do they weigh?
Last weigh in was 12 lbs

3. How old is your dog?
1.5 years

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
with Raw once a day...with Kibble I free feed

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
Currently searching for a good brand for a smaller price.

6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Ole Roy

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
RMB

8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
None now, and hopefully none for the rest of her life.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

1. What is your dog breed? boy or girl?
Australian Silky Terrier/Sammy is a neutered boy

2. How much do they weigh?
23 lbs (he just started a diet!)

3. How old is your dog?
almost 10 years old

4. How often do you feed them? how much food ( dry/ wet)?
twice a day/dry/a bit more than a cup

5. What is the best dog food you fed them? ( good results, no stomach problems/ allergic reaction)
n/a
6. What was the worst dog food you've ever fed them? 
Pedigree 

7. Additional supplements/ other foods ( vege, dairy, fruits?) you feed to your dogs other than dog food?
He gets his medicine: Cosequin DS capsules, two Cani Vitalis Hip and Joint treats a day, and occasionally a couple of baby carrots when I feed my rabbits. I never feed him people food.
8. Dog's health issue, if any? ( allergies, tear stain, kidney, etc?)
bad teeth and too much weight. He also has a heart murmur and arthritis in one of his knees.
(i have him on a diet, put Petzlife Gel on his teeth 2 times a day, and feed him a senior petite greenie every other day.)


----------

